
The Problems in Remote Working - rafaelc
https://medium.com/@rrhoover/the-problems-in-remote-working-1a6f165585d
======
externalreality
I have been seeing more and more articles of this type popping up, from formal
academic articles to semi-formal articles in Harvard BR to informal articles
such as this one - all asking the same question. I think that none of the
problems stated in the article are symptoms endemic to remote working. For
some demographics remote working is a real boon (e.g. introverts or groups
that may find that they are mistreated in a largely white male dominated brick
& mortar environment). In short I think much research has to be done in order
to come to any concrete conclusions. We wouldn't want the final say on the
pros and cons of remote work to be dictated by pop culture or social media
opinions.

------
jimrhods23
I've been working remotely for the past 10 years.

Originally, it was because I hated working from an office. Now, it's because
it makes it really easy to work on my own business (no wasting time with
commutes).

It is socially isolating, but I do have friends outside of work and go to
local meetups regularly. I also rent my own office space, which also provides
more social interaction.

